# Milk or Water



## rugbygirl (Jun 4, 2009)

With Whey protein powder/shakes what is the difference between mixing with milk or water?

Thanks!


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Main difference is taste.

Milk is nicer, But if you can condone drinnking over two shakes a day with milk, then cut to fully skimmed.

Water gets bearable after a while


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Milk is a processed,poorly digestable,allergy promoting,high sugar(insulin spiking) food source.Stick to water.


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

I was too shy to be this truthful lol.

MILK is bad.

Water is cheaper too


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

i heard milk is good to use before bed?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

i used to have my whey protein with icecream and milk cos i found it so rank haha. When i start taking it again im gonna have to learn to cope without it. *dreads the idea of using water on most products*


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember years ago smelling a protein shake for the first time and I gagged!

Recently starting taking Extreme Whey Protein and Build and Recover (both with water) and I was extremey suprised how good they tasted.

I'd recommend Extreme products - look for the 25% discount code sticky for MC members.......


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I remember years ago smelling a protein shake for the first time and I gagged!
> 
> Recently starting taking Extreme Whey Protein and Build and Recover (both with water) and I was extremey suprised how good they tasted.
> 
> I'd recommend Extreme products - look for the 25% discount code sticky for MC members.......


I already looked lol.. only saw strawberry flavour tho and i hate that. was hoping they would have banana.. although if its as good as you say it tastes then maybe its still worth trying.. better than a banana flavour that tastes even worse cos of water hahaha


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Give Extreme a quick ring or PM them via the forum - think more flavours are due in soon as I'm waiting on some chocolate whey which should be in stock in the next week.

I personally find shakes easier to take when mixed with smaller amounts of water (I've been told that there's no nutritional difference regarding the water volume) so you may have to go through a bit of 'trial and error' before getting it right!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

fantastic thanks  Looking forward to getting back into my shakes. Now just need to get my head into my diet plan haha. Going to be fun trying to eat so much chicken etc, really struggle with meat cos im a veg freak hehe.

Thanks again for the help magpie!


----------



## msummers26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pix said:


> fantastic thanks  Looking forward to getting back into my shakes. Now just need to get my head into my diet plan haha. Going to be fun trying to eat so much chicken etc, really struggle with meat cos im a veg freak hehe.
> 
> Thanks again for the help magpie!


You can always sub chicken with turkey. Lol. But IMO, they don't taste that much different. layball:


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

msummers26 said:


> You can always sub chicken with turkey. Lol. But IMO, they don't taste that much different. layball:


Haha yeh, not much better. The only meat i truly love is duck, i dunno why but its the only meat i love to eat. Shame its so expensive! and probably to fatty. Ive just my chicken lunch and i feel sooo sick lol. Thankfully its my birthday in a couple of weeks so im going to get lots of free suppliments me thinks


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Milk is so much nicer.I usually have milk now. I did have water at one time and it was horrible


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

milk has been a staple of mine since i started training.


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mix with Water at Breakfast, MRP or PWO

With Skimmed Milk last thing at night before bed

Seems to work for me so far


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

I use milk, Prefer the taste!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Extreme Whey is now back on www.Extremenutrition.co.uk in strawberry, banana and chocolate flavours!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## msummers26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Extreme Whey is now back on www.Extremenutrition.co.uk in strawberry, banana and chocolate flavours!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


This could or could not be a stupid question but has anyone tried mixing? Say.. Strawberry-Banana!!

Could be interesting :nod:

-Mike


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

they should make a choconana flavour!! hehe


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Without a doubt the Build and Recover Banana Flavour is my all time favourite

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Build & Recover NEW FORMULA! [XBR25] - Â£24.95

For those that don't know it is mostly used as a post workout drink but the other extreme products are also good tasting. I have tried a lot of other protein shakes and since trying extreme several years ago I haven't looked back!

Use MCD25 for your 25% discount @ Extreme Nutrition

Also I only ever use water


----------



## properjob1466867940 (May 22, 2008)

I have an extreme chocolate flavour meal replacement powder, and with the greatest of respect to extreme is tastes pretty disgusting. However I also have an extreme banana flavour build and recover, and I'll second what's said above, it's divine! Extreme are also a quality company to deal with... plus discount!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I knew it wasn't just me with great taste the banana is the best, infact I get tempted to have it all the time :\

I've started using the Extreme Protein chocolate and this tastes fine to me, I think the MRP is being replaced


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

powder milk? soya?


----------



## msummers26 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been thinking to get either Designer Whey or Optimum Whey. Any suggestions? Is one better than the other?

In my order of priority:

1. Price

2. Quality

3. Taste

-Mike


----------



## properjob1466867940 (May 22, 2008)

Ye from what I see MRP's replacement is the extreme mass builder.. only got strawberry and banana smoothie on the site at the mo, but it sounds lush, apparently it has chunks of strawberry in it..


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have yet to try the Extreme Mass although I have heard a lot of good things about the Strawberry & Banana flavour. In the latest Extreme Newsletter there is a voucher for 30% off Extreme Mass until the end of the month the code is 'EXTMASS30'



msummers26 said:


> I've been thinking to get either Designer Whey or Optimum Whey. Any suggestions? Is one better than the other?
> 
> In my order of priority:
> 
> ...


If your going for a post workout shake then Extreme Build & Recover is without a doubt the best I have tried, Designer Whey was one of the frist protein shakes I ever tried it wasn't the best tasting and was rather expensive.


----------



## sti_prodrive1466867968 (Jun 18, 2009)

Milk taste better, Water is sometimes being dead (The taste) where as milk gives is the SHAKE taste to it.

Ice creem can also be another way to get a nicer taste depending on which brand it is & the protein powder flav too.. They got to match!


----------



## properjob1466867940 (May 22, 2008)

cheers dj2000uk, sound job


----------



## msummers26 (Jun 3, 2009)

msummers26 said:


> I've been thinking to get either Designer Whey or Optimum Whey. Any suggestions? Is one better than the other?
> 
> In my order of priority:
> 
> ...


Just an update. I went with Optimum Nutrition's Gold Standard Whey Isolate. They were a little cheaper and seems to have more positive reviews. Wasn't able to do a taste comparison but ON's Chocolate Malt flavor seems ok.


----------

